
Google is rolling out a new Chrome design across all OSs next month - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/21/17764342/google-chrome-material-design-refresh-chrome-69-release
======
virtuallynathan
This has been in Chrome 69 beta for a while, The Verge could have included a a
screenshot...

~~~
eboyjr
I've been using it for a while now. The new position of the new tab button on
the top left take some getting used to but I do think it looks really great.

~~~
dmix
You use your mouse to open tabs and not the keyboard? Can't remember the last
time I did that... (not to be snarky)

~~~
digi_owl
I find useful from time to time (when i am using the mouse to browse anyways).
that's in part why i never really got comfortable with the "tabs in titlebar"
thing, as i am used to being able to double click the tab bar to get a new
tab. But applying that to the tabbed titlebar instead toggle the maximized
state of the window.

~~~
spiritcat
yet another great reason for tabs to live in the sidebar

------
samwillis
I'm not that keen on Material design, I think its a little too "flat".

The switch to a "material" UI and Safari finally getting tab favicons in
Mojave will probably be the final thing that makes me switch to Safari...

~~~
Spartan-S63
I agree. I'm not a big fan of Material design either. Too flat and I find the
color palettes a little odd.

One thing that really bothers me is Google designing their iOS apps with
Material design rather than using the system iOS design. They just don't feel
like they're part of the iOS ecosystem with how jarring their design is.

------
XzetaU8
You can enable the new design even in stable Chrome 68

Windows/Mac/Linux:

chrome://flags/#top-chrome-md ("Refresh")

Android:

chrome://flags/#enable-chrome-modern-design

------
odnarupoque
not sure why they moved account icon from top right corner to extensions bar..
now there's +1 icon in crowded extensions area and gaping hole on top right
corner.

------
gsich
More space-waste?

